# Worker's Compensation: Has anyone else been injured at work?



## tigerboi (11 December 2011)

I was injured at work & have been on workers compensation since the 3rd of november after ripping my shoulder apart.

the never ending doctor appointments,physiotherapy twice a week,hours on the phone to  insurance company,work cover,doctors,specialists, is much harder than just doing my job 5 nights a week. i only want to go back to work plz 

i see my bone & joint specialist on friday 16th to find out whether i have to have surgery which is most likely. so maybe i wont get back to work until after easter  the hardest part is the boredom of not working absolutely doing nothing DEPRESSING!!

so just wondering has anyone else here on ASF ever had to go on workers compensation? any genuine advice would be most appreciated,i have been able to find out from the start that injured workers are entitled to be paid more than most of what the insurers are offering.

thx Tigerboi....


----------



## So_Cynical (11 December 2011)

*Re: WORKERS COMPENSATION: HAS ANYONE ELSE BEEN INJURED AT WORK?*



tigerboi said:


> I was injured at work & have been on workers compensation since the 3rd of november after ripping my shoulder apart.
> 
> the never ending doctor appointments,physiotherapy twice a week,hours on the phone to  insurance company,work cover,doctors,specialists, is much harder than just doing my job 5 nights a week. i only want to go back to work plz
> 
> ...




Advise

Make copy's of everything, keep all documents, record all expenses..everything, see your own doctors not the insurance company's...if the insurance company is QBE your in trouble.

Good luck


----------



## poverty (11 December 2011)

*Re: WORKERS COMPENSATION: HAS ANYONE ELSE BEEN INJURED AT WORK?*

My advice, altho unhelpful is to buy a lot of beer and drink it.  You can do this while watching the cricket and buying and selling stocks.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 December 2011)

Always use your own doctor NEVER use a "company doctor" unless you have very thoroughly researched their background (even then I'd still be cautious).

Make sure everything is in writing and keep all records.

Make sure that the official incident reporting system used by your employer has been followed. Get a colleague or (only if you know them well trust them personally) your supervisor to follow things up, make sure all the necessary paperwork has been done and keep you informed of any issues.

If you are a member of a Union then talk to them about this. Some unions are useless but others are quite good when it comes to situations such as this.

Whatever you do, don't be seen doing anything that could be grounds for rejection of the claim on the basis of fraud. If your shoulder is damaged and someone sees you playing golf then that's going to be a problem. Depending on the nature of your claim and how serious it is, it's quite possible that a private investigator will be / has been hired to keep tabs on what you're up to (I can assure you this does happen in reality).

And the big question which comes to mind... Were you following proper safe working proceedures when the accident happened? If not then, depending on what the laws are in your state, you could be in rather a lot of trouble.


----------



## awg (11 December 2011)

bad luck tigerboi, getting hurt at work

some additional points.

Most people do not understand the compo system.

I have been worked in various capacities with individuals that have gone thru the system.

First, it sounds like the Insurer has accepted liability ?

Next thing to understand is what your entitlements are, so you have either a union, a solicitor or you must DYOR.

Your major point of contact is the Insurance Comapny Clerk.
This can be a major stumbling block, as they have a sausage factory mentality, and can be grumpy, unco-operative S.O.B.s...must be a rotten job.

However, it is definitely in your best interests to form a pleasant relationship with them because they are the conduit...believe me!

If there is no problems with liability issues, then it will just work thru the system, as you recuperate.

It sounds like you want to go back to work asap, and you should always emphasise this, as this is the Insurers No1 priority.

I am sure you realise many claims are fraught with many issues, so the system can be a bad experience.

In addition, as far as I know, one of the biggest concerns can be in regards how much ongoing payments you recieve if someone did lots of overtime etc.

Finally, if you are directed to attend a medical appointment by the Insurance company, I dont think not attending is a good idea. 
You want to regturn to work when you are fit for duty, not before... or after

disclaimer, i have not worked for an Insurance Co


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 December 2011)

Everything will work out fine so long as you can progress each month of your recovery.   If your recovery stalls, problems occur.  With this in mind, the most important thing is to find yourself a good surgeon and physio and start your physio rehab as early as allowed after the op.  Ask around for recommendations.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 December 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> Always use your own doctor NEVER use a "company doctor" unless you have very thoroughly researched their background (even then I'd still be cautious)



I should have added that this applies only if you have the choice. Certainly don't refuse to attend a doctor, that would look highly suspicious, just choose which doctor you see if you can.


----------



## tigerboi (12 December 2011)

ok thx for your advice here's what happened,i drive a b/double every night from chipping norton to tarcutta & return takes me 4 1/4 hours each way,i swap trailers at tarcutta.

when i get back most mornings around 4.00am i have to put my truck & trailers away inside the depot,i have to raise 2 roller doors only 1 has a motor on it.the other you have to lift up with a chain,this door was replaced after someone took it in february.

the problem is the new door is wider & heavier takes 65 pulls on the chain.so as i have to do it myself it ended up ripping my shoulder.

ive been having physio for 4 weeks which hasnt done much,i had some problem with my employer wanting to pay me the correct workcover amount i fixed that.but now the problem is the rehab services people are trying to take over my life.they do not understand there is no light duties in the company for truck drivers.

i see the specialist again on the 16th this week but the rehab have said they have a back to work programme starting on the 21st...our last day is the 23rd,so i rang them told them once again i know what i am doing.

i did ask employer to install motor like other door but they said no it costs too much! reckon it looks cheap now considering i have slater & gordon acting for me.

gotta say dealing with these insurance (xchanging) companies,workcover & the rehab people is a total nightmare.

they are acting well outside their brief by interferring with the way i manage my injury,they are making me feel like i am not genuine & its pissing me off big time.

they wont listen so i rang this guy late this arvo let him know how much they are stressing me out.

thx all tigerboi


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2011)

I hope the injury doesn't leave you in disabling pain, the government doesn't think that is really an issue.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-07-30/government-announce-disability-pension-change/2817162

http://www.jennymacklin.fahcsia.gov.au/mediareleases/2011/pages/b05_10052011.aspx

http://www.budget.gov.au/2011-12/content/bp2/html/bp2_expense-08.htm

In other words, if it is a real problem, best you suck it up princess. LOL God I love this government what a bunch of di@ks. 
CES full of wheel chairs and disabled people getting their cards re stamped.
Why not employ the disabled to remove the dud insulation, instead of making them pay for it.LOL LOL

I suppose if you extrapolate it out, lift the pension age, make it imposible to get disability support. Wallah you have Singapore, old people sweeping streets, well thats the socialist system. Whats the problem.

I suppose this paragraph sums it up.

"If this reform is going to work, then it's absolutely critical that both government as a major employer - and their track record is not great - and business more generally really steps up and makes a commitment to offer the kinds of jobs people with a disability would love to have the opportunity to take," she said. 

Just another government stuff up in the making.IMO.  LOL
Don't you just love this government, caring and sharing, as long as you are green. LOL


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2011)

Actually just thought it is probably a master stroke, lift the pensionable age, make it imposible to claim disability, lower what workers can put in their super so they can't become self funded.
Then all the old and disabled people can clean the streets, like you see in Asia early in the morning, no pension there.
Who said this government isn't forward thinking, I just can't understand why they had a problem with work choices? They said it would be hard on the workers.


----------



## awg (13 December 2011)

This is how most of them go tigerboi 

Solicitor ++...but you must understand on what basis they are charging.

Insurance will try and get you back to work asap.

If you have your own medical opinions saying this is not possible, they should be submitted.

I was once directed to return to work prior to full recovery.

The situation is if you cannot perform your duties, then they either pay you to sit around, or send you back for more medical assesment.

I found almost everyone involved in my situation was not helpful in any way, quite the opposite.

Unfortunately, virtually 100% of cases I deal with are suffering from psychological conditions, usually exacerbated by stress bought on by their compo situation.

I have given this advice to many many people...NEVER act the tough guy and minimise the pain or injury, do the opposite. DO say you want to return to work as soon as your injuries allow.

My opinion of many of these physios and doctors is that they have the highest proportion of sadists of any profession


----------



## tigerboi (14 December 2011)

i had the meeting with the rehab guy at the depot last week, he was about 21 & very green,my boss the interstate linehaul operations manager had to step out for some time so he had to miss the meeting so the guy "big bad bob from bargo" had to take over BUT he is not really that clued into what i do as he looks after the local drivers.

so i rocks up & meets mr young rehab guy out the front where we had a set of our trailers parked,i says do you know what a b/double is?nope.ok these trailers when hooked up to my truck are 26 metres long maximum weight 65 tonnes & maximum 34 pallets on the trailers,12 on the front A trailer 6 each side,22 on the B trailer 11 each side.we went inside to have the meeting.

I carried my small diary with me which is very light weight,i did so i wouldnt instinctively go to grab something with my left arm.i filled out a questionaire a few pages long.i showed him one of our trailers being unloaded inside pointing out how the curtains are loosened with a winch on both sides of the truck,then the buckles are undone manually then the curtains are opened by pulling them from the back to the front.then the gates were taken out of the side of the coaming rail,he then picked up the gate that was already on the ground to see how much it weighed,he said that is heavy! i says that is the lightest type as they are aluminium.

my truck then returned to the yard so i showed him how it all works,in particular how i get in my truck.its a cab over aerodyne kenworth (it was owned by dick johnson for his jim beam racing team & he has autographed the block) which means i have to get in by hanging onto grab handles to swing myself in.

at the end of the meeting i took him outside & showed him one of the local guys hooking up to 1 trailer in the street,i told him this is the same proceedure i go through myself.so get this...he then writes an "initial assessment report/workplace assessment report"but remember i still have to see my specialist on the 16th to go through the results of my MRI

i had already informed the rehab services people there is no light duties for me to do,but they wont listen,then they made an appointment for me to see my specialist this friday without speaking with me. then i get this report in the mail below.

 :QUOTE:Mr tigerboi was cooperative throughout the assessment.Mr tigerboi walked comfortably throughout the workplace.carrying personal items clutched against his body under his injured left upper limb.these items were light in weight & mr tigerboi appeared guarded with the use of his limb,consistent with the injury diagnosis. :END OF QUOTE:

so they are intent on getting me back to work before i am capable of performing my real job 100%.i can see what they do...harrass the worker so much they give in & go back in an unfit state.i rang his boss & lodged an official complaint.

1.making an appointment without consulting me first to see if i am available on this day & time.

2.making a report & recommending a back to work light duties programme BEFORE the appointment with my specialist to examine the MRI results has taken place.

3.i asked them this...how do you expect me to do 8 hours of light duties when i am only getting 3 hours a night sleep.last night 4.00am-7.15am

i have been doing all my own appointments,ive done all the physio appointments,doctors,specialists.
i said i resent you trying to take over my life.

my plan is to start trying to do some lifting exercises after the new year,in the mean time i will be commencing hydro therapy at the physio i go to, then mid january start a gym programme to strengthen my shoulder with plans to get some more meat on the bone by lifting heavier weights gradually, ive never had any problems with the physical side of my job but at 5ft8 & 70 kgs this injury has made me consider as i said get some more meat on the bone.

i just want to get my injury repaired & back to work but having to go through all this  is just absolute rubbish.

thx to you all, your advice is very much appreciated...cheers TIGERBOI


----------



## tigerboi (14 December 2011)

can someone tell me how best to approach the legal side of the claim?
is it best to see if insurance company will make an offer?
thx tigerboi


----------



## tigerboi (14 December 2011)

*TIGERBOI:THE LEGEND OF TARCUTTA, AUSTRALIA'S NO 1 TRUCK  DRIVER*

Hi guys here is a youtube video i did sometime ago it has a lot of pics i took on the road & a tribute to my dad my hero,a truck driver as well.
thx tigerboi, hoping to be back crunching gears soon


----------



## awg (14 December 2011)

Some major compo solicitor firms do 'no win no pay', or at least offer a free initial consult 

I hate to tell anyone to get involved with solicitors, but sounds like that is your only
informed source of advice ?

If you are forced return to work and you are unable to perform your duties due to injury, then only perform the duties that you are able to, you may be sent home by your employer. (that happened to me)

If "management" are understanding and supportive that helps a lot, if not, can be much worse

To my knowledge " A payout" is the last option, you have to go thru all the other bs first

Your roller door story bought back memories of a similar thing many years ago, we serviced big diesels and the roller door bays used to drop the chain at the cog on top occassionaly.

So one of the young guys would have to scale a 10m ladder to get the chain back on.

As this was over a concrete floor and involved hanging on like a koala, I was cautious in doing it. One day the foreman was giving me heaps for being too slow.

When I got down, I pointed out the job was dangerous, 
his exact reply "you are a d!ckhead" ...I left this job about 1 week later.

A few days after that the foreman was dead, following him falling on to the concrete doing that exact job.

Some other things you may try are to check the Net for legal/compo forums, or consider to join the TWU if they can assist you.

On a trucking note, one of my biggest regrets is selling my '44 GMC  CCKW-353 6x6
Your dad might remember them


----------



## finnsk (14 December 2011)

Be very careful with your shoulder if you start too early you can end up having surgery and then you cannot do your job and have to be reeducated and that will be very costly.
It is up to your own doctor in co-opertion with your workers comb company to make a decision on when you can go back to work NOT your boss.  
Have a friend who and surgery 2 years ago to his shoulder he can only do light duties, this means NO cleaning duties because it puts a lot of pressure on his shoulder, so be careful.


----------



## tigerboi (14 December 2011)

thx guys the solicitor i have at slaters/gordons is a really clued in young guy he is a real goer who came here from canada 4 years ago i like that in a lawyer someone who will go hard for you,one important thing some may not know is slaters get paid by the insurance company so you get all the payout.

the biggest problem i have is my job involves alot of overhead work such as climbing into the truck,winding the legs up & down,pulling the curtains,taking the gates out & not helped by being  5/8 in my shoes.

the way i do my job is going to be alot different so that is what worries me coz this injury could finish my driving career & its devastating to think about it.

with the old door it would get jammed so we have a cage to hook up but you need 2 people & im the only person there at 4.00am every morning.

the depot in sydney where i work has been cool but melbourne where the company is run from have been slack at best.

slaters say i need 10% impairment to go them big time & that wont be a problem they will send me to their doctor & go from there.

i see the shoulder doctor on friday so i will keep the story going.

i start hydro therapy next week along with normal physio which hasnt really done much on 8 sessions over 4 weeks.also thinking maybe accupuncture as well.

then in the new year i am going to start to lift things with a little bit of weight for 2 weeks then hoping to get into the gym to build the shoulder back up but the rehab folk think i should be at work for 8 hours a day 5 days a week,i say this will actually aggravate the injury coz i know what im like...i will want to do more than i should & will only frustrate me.

awg mate got any pics of the gmc 6 x 6 be good to see...cheers tigerboi


----------



## tigerboi (14 December 2011)

AWG mate here is my truck ex jim beam dick johnson racing team...tigerboi


----------



## tigerboi (23 December 2011)

good news is my shoulder is ok BUT my specialist says ive got a cervical disc prolapse which is going to need surgery & months off work.

anyone else had this injury? any advice would be much appreciated

merry christmas...tigerboi


----------



## awg (23 December 2011)

sorry to here of your injuries, mate I am no longer fit for full time work and manual labor can be a real pain. I hope your rehab goes well.

Here is a scanned pic of my GMC, the foremost fellow visible in the pic is not me.


I did not want to sell it but it still needed a lot more work. It was a wreck when I bought it and I rebuilt it myself.


However my back and hands give me too much pain these days.
The purchaser was very keen, and proceeded to spent over $100,000 on it.

I cant attach a second pic, but I will make another post to show you how it looks now


----------



## Julia (23 December 2011)

Tigerboi, that's a real blow.  I'm so sorry.
All the best.
Everything passes.  Eventually.


----------



## awg (23 December 2011)

The new owner claims he was able to trace the history of this vehicle, and found it to be unique and unusual, that it was in D-Day, and the Redball Express.

These trucks and Chevy Blitzs built this country, being very low geared and 6x6 they could take much heavier loads than rated. Up until very recently, they were still favored by some off-road users. Mine was ex-Transfield.

These ex WWII USA military vehicles have an intersting history from a technological, manafacturing, economic and military perspective, much of which is detailed on the Internet 

The Australian Army sold there's off in 1957 and manafactured similar International Harvester vehicles, they are also very tough   

In the pic, it has been returned closer to its original variant, which was an officers field truck, I believe he said.

ps tigerboi... only armstrong power-steer in this baby


----------



## tigerboi (23 December 2011)

Julia said:


> Tigerboi, that's a real blow.  I'm so sorry.
> All the best.
> Everything passes.  Eventually.




thx julia yes i will come good after i have the operation.

hi AWG thats a nice bit of old gear it would of been good to use to put up front of some of the heavy haulage units they used for the oversize work.

i can recommend a book i got a few years ago it has all the gear we used in road transport.its a good read.

"centenary of road transport in Australia 1900-2001" by col jackson

its published by PSA publishing services Australia.
po box 312 fortitude valley qld 4006

i got a phone no. (07)3854.1286

its worth getting a copy...cheers merry xmas tigerboi


----------



## tigerboi (6 February 2012)

thought id give you an update...the MRI on my shoulder after 6 weeks came back ok rehab guy tried to send me back to work.i said to him hes only 26 & thinks he knows it all,i says im injured listen to me.sshhsh he even told my boss theres nothing wrong with me.

so i went back to my specialist i said doc the cortisone did nothing he says its not your shoulder eh? ITS UR NECK BOI great i thinks.so another 6 weeks off.

MRI on the neck came back 3 weeks ago.c5/c6 posterocentral disc protusion causing effacement of the anterior aspect of the thecal sac

c6/c7 degree of posterior bulging of the disc causing mild effacement of the aspect of the thecal sac.

so not good news at all gotta have operation after i see neurosurgeon on 21.02.2012.
worst of all not going to be able to drive again,all because work wouldnt put an electric motor on the roller door.

expected to have the operation march/april & be in rehab for the rest of the year,like to hear from anyone unlucky enough to have the same problem as me.cheers tigerboi


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 February 2012)

Forget the operation.  Just use some ice on your neck and wait a few months longer.


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 February 2012)

tigerboi said:


> all because work wouldnt put an electric motor on the roller door.



Without exception, every business I have encountered that was _that_ cheap ended up with far more serious problems.

They tend to go together. First comes an unwillingness to spend on updating plant and equipment. Next comes OH&S problems as things break, aren't kept up to modern standards etc. Then it goes broke either due to workers comp issues, government regulators getting involved or simply because the business ends up way behind the times with outdated equipment and can't compete.

There's a very high profile one down here in Tasmania at the moment which has done exactly that. I probably don't need to say another word before anyone local knows that I'm talking about a certain very well known brick factory in suburban Hobart. In short, the place is practically falling down (take a look from the rear if you're local), someone had a serious accident, workplace safety investigators got involved, surrounding residents have had enough of pollution from the plant and everything there is pretty much worn out anyway. OH&S is so far behind the times that they couldn't even make it look good when the media was around taking photos - obvious safety breaches right there in the newspaper photo. 

That's what happens when you don't invest in a business for the past third of a century and just run it into the ground. No prizes for guessing that they have announced closure in two months' time - even if they wanted to remain in business, they'd have to just about flatten the place and start again from scratch anyway so there's no point really. 

It's the same with anything and I'd have to say that unwillingness to invest in something as basic as a motor on a roller door does ring some serious alarm bells in terms of the overall approach to business.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2012)

*TIGERBOI: INJURED AT WORK, HAVING MY OPERATION TOMORROW *

thx for all the kind words i am having my neck operation at 7.00am

saturday morning,fingers crossed it goes all well.

neurosurgeon says its a 40 minute operation & i will be discharged sunday morning

then about 8-9 months of rehab.

nervous......TB


----------



## Julia (30 March 2012)

All the best, Tigerboi.  Let us know how it goes when you're able.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 March 2012)

*Re: TIGERBOI: INJURED AT WORK, HAVING MY OPERATION TOMORROW *



tigerboi said:


> thx for all the kind words i am having my neck operation at 7.00am
> 
> saturday morning,fingers crossed it goes all well.
> 
> ...




Best wishes TB! See you back here next week!


----------



## tigerboi (1 April 2012)

*Re: TIGERBOI:HAD MY OPERATION NOW AT HOME.*



Joe Blow said:


> Best wishes TB! See you back here next week!




thanks joe i went in at 11am woke up in recovery at 2pm with my sister & neice
there as my girlfriend dashed off to a wedding in brissie & was back at 6.00pm

my neck is sore but at least i woke up & can walk so im not complaining

so i said to nurse at 7.00m im going home,better than being very uncomfotable & woken up all the time.
 so went home at 7.15ish to my nice soft bed with my wonderful girl DEB already took all
my stuff upstairs coz i scored a 2nd fridge not long ago,so the jug,food,microwave all handy so i dont walk down the stairs.
thanks for all the kind worde ok,check out the pics.           
tigerboi/george


i


----------



## tigerboi (10 July 2012)

its been 3 1/2 months since my surgery & i am going back to work on the 16th next monday light duties

still no way  i can get back to my normal job coz my neck cannot have any strain on it

but so glad to be getting out of the house.

been doing hydrotherapy & soon going to do supervised gym.
 thx for the kind words....tb

hydrotherapy last week...


----------



## tigerboi (4 September 2012)

shattered  didnt go back to work at all,neurosurgeon has said thats it i cannot do any physical activity work that is

so the surgery has left me with limited mobility with medical restrictions such as not to lift anything heavier

than 5 kg,not able to sit or stand for longer than 1 hour,cant bendover to pick up anything up as the bulging disc

presses on my spine,insurer is pissed but hey too bad. i got SGH in my corner so very happy about that.

so i am now about to start a 4 week programme of exercises to see what i can do & cant do.

it will be 12 months on compo on the 2nd of november which means as i am no chance of going back

to work the insurance company legally has to make me an offer by the 2nd of november.

anyhow its cool its slowed me up & give me some pain but there are many others mangled real bad.yeah i had

spinal surgery & i didnt get back to work as expected but i can walk so i will manage...

cheers...TB


----------



## tigerboi (6 September 2012)

had the operation & got the scar!


----------



## bakerboy (22 December 2015)

Can anyone give any info on how work placement works ..I've been on workers comp since Feb 2014 ....been told by my employer that they have no long term work for me.....due to my back injury....Should I be getting a lawyer....any help on this matter would be great....


----------



## SirRumpole (22 December 2015)

bakerboy said:


> Can anyone give any info on how work placement works ..I've been on workers comp since Feb 2014 ....been told by my employer that they have no long term work for me.....due to my back injury....Should I be getting a lawyer....any help on this matter would be great....




Are you in a union ? If so they may be able to help, if not I would be seeing a lawyer or Safe Work Australia at

http://www.safeworkaustralia.gov.au/sites/swa/workers-compensation/pages/workers-compensation


----------



## bakerboy (10 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Are you in a union ? If so they may be able to help, if not I would be seeing a lawyer or Safe Work Australia at
> 
> http://www.safeworkaustralia.gov.au/sites/swa/workers-compensation/pages/workers-compensation




Does anyone know how the wpi works..how do they determine the % of my back injury.....


----------



## bakerboy (16 February 2016)

What will.happen once my workplace and insurance company find out iI'm going for workers comp payout


----------



## SirRumpole (17 February 2016)

bakerboy said:


> What will.happen once my workplace and insurance company find out iI'm going for workers comp payout




What sort of person is your employer ?

Some would sack you straight away, others would ease you out and hope you don't come back, and others would be sympathetic and do the right things.

It's hard to tell without knowing the employers history in these sort of issues.


----------



## bakerboy (29 February 2016)

How can they sack you ..I've been told by insurance company and employer that they have no long term employment for me due to my back injury I've been to a lawyer I've seen a doctor to see how much % my injury is ...just waiting on the doctors report ....to take matters further....


----------

